# Where to start with Hindemith?



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Recommend me his best/most representative, influential work(s) :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'd start with the symphony Mathis der Maler. Or if you prefer vocal works, Lilacs last in the dooryard bloomed.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> I'd start with the symphony Mathis der Maler. Or if you prefer vocal works


Mathis der Maler is a vocal work!


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

My top 5 Hindemith:

Harp Sonata
Piano Sonata No. 1
Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber (I got to perform this!)
Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings
Nobilissima Visione

Mathis der Maler would probably be #6 on my list.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I think Concert Music for Strings and Brass is an excellent starting point. It has his fugal stuff but also some real lyrical beauty. I'd put it as one of his best works.
*
this would be my order of exporation:*
Concert Music for Strings and Brass 
"Mathis der Maler" Symphony 
Piano Sonata No.3
Trumpet Sonata - Thomas Stevens, trumpet, is the ultimate recording
Symphonic Metamorphosis

*If you liked the five above then go for:*
Symphony in B-flat for Band
When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mandryka said:


> Mathis der Maler is a vocal work!


The opera, yes. The symphony, no.


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

Stylistically, there were at least three different Hindemiths. The early Hindemith, following in Schoenberg's expressionist footsteps, is best illustrated by the first couple of operas, especially _Mörder, Hoffnung der Frauen_. The "middle period" Hindemith, the more sober _Gebrauchsmusiker_ repenting for this first period, is best represented by his chamber works. The late Hindemith, withdrawn and cerebral and repenting for the first and second periods, is best represented by _Ludus tonalis_, a marvelous series of preludes and fugues for piano.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Eschbeg said:


> Stylistically, there were at least three different Hindemiths. The early Hindemith, following in Schoenberg's expressionist footsteps, is best illustrated by the first couple of operas, especially _Mörder, Hoffnung der Frauen_. The "middle period" Hindemith, the more sober _Gebrauchsmusiker_ repenting for this first period, is best represented by his chamber works. The late Hindemith, withdrawn and cerebral and repenting for the first and second periods, is best represented by _Ludus tonalis_, a marvelous series of preludes and fugues for piano.


Do you think there's a fourth period, which is represented in his revision of Marienleben? Cerebral seems wrong for what I hear in that revision.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

This list is by no means definitive, but I think it gives a reasonable overview bearing in mind Hindemith's large output.

*Opera* - _Sancta Susanna_ (1921) and _Neues vom Tage [News of the Day]_ (1928-29)

*Orchestral* - _Der Dämon (The Demon)_ ballet (1922), _Kammermusik_ - seven short-ish concertos for solo instruments and small orchestra/ensemble (1922-27), _Mathis der Maler_ symphony (1933-34) and _The Four Temperaments_ - theme and variations for piano and string orchestra (1940)

*Vocal/Orchestral* - _When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd (A Requiem for Those We Love)_ for mezzo-soprano and baritone soloists, chorus and orchestra [Text: W. Whitman] (1946)

*Vocal/Instrumental* - _Das Marienleben (The Life of Mary)_ - song cycle for soprano and piano [Text: R.M. Rilke] (1922-23)

*Unaccompanied vocal* - Mass (1963)

*Chamber* - String Quartet no.4 (1921), Sonata for solo viola no.3 (1923), Trombone Sonata (1941) and Octet for clarinet, bassoon, horn, violin, two violas, cello and double bass (1958)

*Piano* - _1922_ suite (1922), Piano Sonata for four hands (1938) and _Ludus Tonalis (Tonal Game)_ - prelude, 12 fugues, 11 interludes and postlude (1942)


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

just one of my favorites.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Hindemith is a great point of entry to 'modern' classical music for people who don't normally care to listen to it. As stated above by Eschbeg, Hindemith had several periods, but there is a discernible stylistic thread that runs through his work (particularly final chords ending in pairs of 4ths and 5ths. Something that his one-time student Genzmer seemed to have adopted). I suggest three possible points of entry:

His brass chamber music: 'Morning Music' or the Trumpet sonata.

The _Concert Music for Brass and Strings_ from 1930 (which is an excellent work). In my opinion this owes quite a bit to Holst's _Planets_ and there is a phrase in there at about the 01:20 mark of the first movement which sounds like a direct quotation of _Mars_ and another at around the 02:00 mark.

Sinfonietta in E (1949). This is an easy listen for people who are used to listening to symphonies. Anyone who listens to say, Bruckner, will find this a breeze.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Entry-level Hindemith? Kammermusik. Then for a change of mood try his sonatas for solo viola.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My favorite Hindemith work, Ludus Tonalis, has already been mentioned. My 2nd favorite is his Clarinet Quintet; it's only about 20 minutes, so give it a try.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Good introduction by Bernstein:


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Try standing in a batting cage.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> Good introduction by Bernstein:


But even Bernstein didn't convince me.


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

Mandryka said:


> Do you think there's a fourth period, which is represented in his revision of Marienleben? Cerebral seems wrong for what I hear in that revision.


Perhaps not cerebral, it is true, but withdrawn does seem appropriate. Removing the trills in the first movement in favor of silence, and replacing the triplet accompaniment with whole-tone-ish ostinatos, makes the music a little more reserved and contemplative to my ear.


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

elgars ghost said:


> _Ludus Tonalis (Tonal Game)_


I'm sure I'm not the first person to make this joke, but in recent years I have taken to translating this work as "Game of Tones."


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

mathisdermaler said:


> just one of my favorites.


me likey :tiphat:


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Interesting timing on this thread. I was just listening to Ludis Tonalis.  So I'd recommend that. And his string quartets.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> My favorite Hindemith work, Ludus Tonalis, has already been mentioned. My 2nd favorite is his Clarinet Quintet; it's only about 20 minutes, so give it a try.


The clarinet sonata is nice as well. To my ears it had a significant influence on Bernstein's clarinet sonata (his Op. 1 I believe).

And I can't help but note that "The Four Temperaments" was commissioned by New York City Ballet and remains one of Balanchine's masterpieces. You can find a performance from the 1970s on YouTube.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Hindemith? Check out the Violin Concerto.

Issac Stern/ NY Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein

Also contains a great performance of the Barber Violin Concerto.


----------

